# [Chromium|flash] Activer le flash sous chromium

## Poussin

Saloute,

Suite à la maj de adobe-flash (qui ne fonctionne actuellement qu'en 32bits), je me suis dit que j'allais installer un browser 32bits en parallele de firefox 64bits

Mon choix s'est tourné vers chromium. Mais je ne capte pas ce que je dois faire pour que le flash fonctionne. J'ai bien entendu installé la version binaire de chrome (c'est bien du 32bits rassurez moi!?)

Qu'ai-je foiré pour que ça ne marche pas? Quel info puis-je vous donner?

```

[I] www-client/chromium-bin

     Available versions:  (~)5.0.308.0_p37385 (~)5.0.376.0_p44230{tbz2} **9999 {+plugins-symlink}

     Installed versions:  5.0.376.0_p44230{tbz2}(08:09:41 PM 06/26/2010)(plugins-symlink)

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/chromium/

     Description:         Open-source version of Google Chrome web browser (binary version)

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  ~9.0.277.0!m!s 10.0.45.2!m!s{tbz2} ~10.0.45.2-r1!m!s 10.1.53.64!m!s{tbz2} {+32bit +64bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.1.53.64!m!s{tbz2}(07:54:58 PM 06/25/2010)(multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

----------

## guilc

Hé non, chromium-bin est disponible en 64 bits

Perso, je garde la version 64 bits de flash (la 10.0 avec la faille sécurité) en lui aditionnant flashblock pour ne l'activer que la ou ça m'intéresse (youtube, deezer and co)

----------

## Poussin

C'est marrant, j'ai cru que c'était du 32bits, parce que la version -bin, chez moi, ne me permet pas de visionner des videos via html5. J'ai donc supposé que, comme ffmpeg est en 64bits, la version que j'avais installée devait être 32bits et refusait d'utilisé le machin (ah toutes ces suppositions...). Enfin du coup, c'est étrange que le -bin n'accepte pas le html5 (enfin la video via lui)

----------

## guilc

Bah quand c'est comme ça regarde l'ebuild : il y a 2 sources différentes suivant que tu es en x86 ou amd64, donc un build 32 et un build 64 bits.

Tu peux aussi voir par exemple en faisant un "file `which chromium`" qui va dire "binaire elf 32 ou 64 bits"

----------

## Poussin

je ne remettais pas en doute tes dires ^^

Je fais des tests pour comprendre pourquoi la video fonctionne avec les sources mais pas le bin  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> je ne remettais pas en doute tes dires ^^

 

J'ai pas dit le contraire, je donnais juste des infos pour que tu puisses voir par toi-même  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Perso, je garde la version 64 bits de flash (la 10.0 avec la faille sécurité) en lui aditionnant flashblock pour ne l'activer que la ou ça m'intéresse (youtube, deezer and co)

 

J'ai installé nsplugin-wrapper ce week-end (suite à une MàJ du système, donc plus de flash en 64 bits) et curieusement je le trouve plus rapide que adobe-flash en 64 bits. Mais niveau stabilité c'est pas trop ça...

----------

## guilc

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Perso, je garde la version 64 bits de flash (la 10.0 avec la faille sécurité) en lui aditionnant flashblock pour ne l'activer que la ou ça m'intéresse (youtube, deezer and co) 
> 
> J'ai installé nsplugin-wrapper ce week-end (suite à une MàJ du système, donc plus de flash en 64 bits) et curieusement je le trouve plus rapide que adobe-flash en 64 bits. Mais niveau stabilité c'est pas trop ça...

 

En fait, avant je n'utilisais pas flashblock. Et... je trouve que avec flashblock c'est carrément le pied : ça va BEAUCOUP plus vite. Fini le flash qui sert à rien, on ne l'active que là ou c'est vraiment utile, le gain sur firefox est vraiment magnifique. Fini les flash à la con qui polluent.

Et comme je ne l'active que sur les trucs que je connais (deezer, une vidéo youtube de temps en temps), le peroblème de sécurité de la version 64bits reste totalement mineur.

Pour ndiswraper, je susi pas fan du concept, donc je vais attendre que ça soit indispensable   :Laughing: 

----------

## Biloute

 *guilc wrote:*   

> je trouve que avec flashblock c'est carrément le pied : ça va BEAUCOUP plus vite. Fini le flash qui sert à rien, on ne l'active que là ou c'est vraiment utile, le gain sur firefox est vraiment magnifique. Fini les flash à la con qui polluent.

 

Eh oui et combiné avec adblock ca te vire aussi les cadre des flash de pub

----------

## El_Goretto

Rassurez-moi, un noscript, ça fait bien pareil qu'un flashblock au final, sur les éléments flash?

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir El_Goretto,

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Rassurez-moi, un noscript, ça fait bien pareil qu'un flashblock au final, sur les éléments flash?

 

si je ne suis pas trop à l'ouest ,A priori non c'est pour java

A+:jlp

EDIT : mon triplé perso pour firefox :

 *Quote:*   

>  adblock plus ; flashblock ; NoScript

 

----------

## Slashounet

Dans NoScript, il y a une option spéciale pour bloquer le Flash (onglet "Embeddings" des préférences), je ne susi pas certain que ça serve à quelque chose d'avoir en plus Flashblock.

/ounet

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Dans NoScript, il y a une option spéciale pour bloquer le Flash (onglet "Embeddings" des préférences), je ne susi pas certain que ça serve à quelque chose d'avoir en plus Flashblock.
> 
> /ounet

 

yep, anéfé, java, flash, silverlight et "autres plugins".

----------

## nemo13

 :Embarassed:   fait la grosse feignasse  :Embarassed:  je n'avais même pas jeté un oeil sur les préférences de NoScript  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

